# Olympus EM10 Blue Screen of Death



## Sgui (Jun 28, 2015)

I purchased an E-M10 about 10 days ago. After purchasing I charged my battery all the way, took a few test shots, but then set my camera aside for about a week (untouched, on my desk in my bedroom) until I went on vacation the following Sunday.

Jump to today - I pull my camera out of its case and start previewing the test shots I took earlier with no problems. I find something cool to shoot, EVF is working fine, snap my photo and while the camera is writing to my card, it dies. So I turn the camera off, pull the battery out, charge the battery all the way to eliminate that being an issue, and turn my camera back on. The camera makes some noise, but all I get is a "blue screen of death" on my display for about 5 seconds. The camera then dies. I have no idea what happened - the camera was not hit or dropped and hasn't been exposed to water or anything else damaging.

Has anyone else has this issue? Any advice? Worst case the camera is still under warranty but I bought this for my trip to Europe in less than a week so an quicker solution is preferable. 

PS - frown.


----------



## eriksc (May 16, 2017)

I am having this exact same problem...Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2017)

Send it back. Factory battery?
 Oh crap, 2 year old thread....geez


----------

